# Pscarb Clients in Finals



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Here are some pics of Pauls clients at the finals...

One of my favourites phsyiques










Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Thats Beautifull!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Fantastic shape!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Well done on an excellent prep Paul , results are amazing , beautiful indeed.

Loving all your pics Fivos - keep them coming.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Here is who i had as the winner of the HW










Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Here are some pics of Pauls clients at the finals...
> 
> One of my favourites phsyiques
> 
> ...


She was my favourite too fivos, awesome 

Lind x


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Venetia looks great! Must have been some battle for the overall


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Fivos


God, look at the traps on him! hes a beast :thumb:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Fivos


Serious gyno there!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes MM Lewis has suffered with this gyno for some time we did reduce it but at his age it is harder to get rid of totally...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Serious gyno there!!!!


Seriously good physique also.. Anything positive to say?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I love Stuarts physique. He just looks so damn healthy and every year makes improvements. He WILL be a pro very soon and do very well as he has a very marketable look.

V looks fantastic too. A worthy winner IMO and beautiful shape.

The junior lad has a cracking physique too and has great potential as a future Mr champ.

All in all Paul did a cracking job, a great days work (well about 3-4 months work in reality) and lets not forget the 3 athletes, they are the ones that put the work in and do what they are told to do.

Well done to all 4 of them.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Luke exactly mate..

James thank you for your words i will pass them onto the guys later, you are correct the hard work was done by these 3 all of them worked harder and digged deeper than ever before and deserve all the credit come show day i just gave them the info they needed....


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

thats some construction team you've prepped there paul amazing!!!:rockon:awesomely built bodies.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just to add all Pauls Clients were more than happy to pose for pics and were very grateful, some people werent, even when i told them some may be in the Beef and Flex.

Fivos


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Chill out guys!

The junior does look excellent though, a lot of mass for someone so young.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Chill out guys!
> 
> The junior does look excellent though, a lot of mass for someone so young.


i think the point Luke was making MM was that you could of said what you just said then mentioned his Gyno not just mention his gyno which is a fair point mate....no one needs to chill though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Just to add all Pauls Clients were more than happy to pose for pics and were very grateful, some people werent, even when i told them some may be in the Beef and Flex.
> 
> Fivos


never understood this why on earth when you are in show condition would you not want pics taken?


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

Paul, did you not prep Carley as well? Or did you just help her out in the past?

Congratulations to you and all your athletes though, a great team and they are lucky to have you! (wow, i sound like a real suck-up! lol).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no i have answered some questions that carly has had in the past but she was prepped by someone else who may i say did an awesome job


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Fivos


do my eyes decieve me or do I see gyno? But amazing physique none the less


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes he had gyno but as you pointed out he has an amazing physique.

Massivemonster - As Paul said above.. Pointing out he has gyno is a fair comment but you left the positive for a later post.

Gyno is obviously common in bodybuilding and in some cases can't be helped, no-one wants gyno and I'm sure he is quite aware of it! I'm sure he will have it taken care of eventually but it didn't effect his win this time! As for a future in the sport, he's carved himself a damn good one IMO!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Yes he had gyno but as you pointed out he has an amazing physique.
> 
> Massivemonster - As Paul said above.. Pointing out he has gyno is a fair comment but you left the positive for a later post.
> 
> Gyno is obviously common in bodybuilding and in some cases can't be helped, no-one wants gyno and I'm sure he is quite aware of it! I'm sure he will have it taken care of eventually but it didn't effect his win this time! As for a future in the sport, he's carved himself a damn good one IMO!


Oh well, good luck to him. Im sure he will have it removed eventually anyway


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Good effort in all cases Paul, good work. I had Stuart in second and close to Daz in first.

Very good improvement on for Stuart this year.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

stuart core looks like he has a new pair of legs they look amazing!!!

Well done all round


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Venetia is absolutely STUNNING! Paul knows I'm a huge fan of her physique! Right....I'm off to sell my kidney to buy one like it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh well, good luck to him. Im sure he will have it removed eventually anyway


this is not always necessary mate as i mentioned sometimes this is common in junior ranks due to hormone levels even in those not using Gear....but it will be sorted and i am with all the comments in the fact it does not look right....



stow said:


> Good effort in all cases Paul, good work. I had Stuart in second and close to Daz in first.
> 
> Very good improvement on for Stuart this year.


thanks Stow, i started working with Stuart for the 2006 Stars back then i said to him i had a 3yr plan to get him to the top of the heavies, last year our goal was top 5 and we made 4th we took the criticism and improved his legs and condition this year the goal was top 3 which was achieved when Stuart takes the stage again it will be our goal to win the class....


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Paul please pass on my reagrds to Stuart, Lewis and Venetia.

Lewis has an incrediable phsyique and such a humble young man.

Fivos


----------



## alanp (Sep 16, 2008)

wow, how do you find the time to mentor so many people and still train yourself Paul? cracking job done by all involved. you all should be really proud.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will do Fiv i just saw Lewis and he mentioned what a nice guy you was and how good your pics are....

alan i am very proud of all my guys/girls just got Bulkaholic this week and then a little rest before starting again next year although i have a suprise for the O55kg class next year and it is not venetia


----------



## alanp (Sep 16, 2008)

colin has been a masive transformation, any of your other guys made such a big change to their physique as he has?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Fivos


am i right in thinking i have seen this guy advertising supplements in flex magazine and such?

they all look amazing well done to them all and you too paul in doing such a good job


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Well Done Paul you've done/doing a great job mate:thumbup1:

& Well Done Stuart,Lewis & Venetia you all look amazing:thumb:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> thanks Stow, i started working with Stuart for the 2006 Stars back then i said to him i had a 3yr plan to get him to the top of the heavies, last year our goal was top 5 and we made 4th we took the criticism and improved his legs and condition this year the goal was top 3 which was achieved when Stuart takes the stage again it will be our goal to win the class....


Realistic goals are critical in most things, but definitely in bodybuilding. I think he could do it. It was very close between Stuart and Daz. I hope Stuart is pleased and feels proud of what he's achieved this year. He should. (And lets be honest, most of us would kill for a set of guns like those)!

STOW


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Fivos


This lads only a JNr?

wow

how old is he?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stow said:


> Realistic goals are critical in most things, but definitely in bodybuilding. I think he could do it. It was very close between Stuart and Daz. I hope Stuart is pleased and feels proud of what he's achieved this year. He should. (And lets be honest, most of us would kill for a set of guns like those)!
> 
> STOW


he is very please mate, 3yrs ago many criticised his condition and legs we have made massive improvements in both these areas and most of the credit goes to Stuart.....but we both realise we still have work to do a few more pounds off will bring him in with better condition he is only 28 so still young 



walks said:


> This lads only a JNr?
> 
> wow
> 
> how old is he?


Lewis is 20yrs old he does have an advantage being Stuart's training partner though


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Lewis is 20yrs old he does have an advantage being Stuart's training partner though


Omg even more amazing!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

All I know is if I compete I want be pauls client :cool2:

20!? AS if..


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

WICKED PHYSIQUE lewis mate, V HAPPY YOU WON BRO, GREAT FUTURE IN BODYBUILDING! You have a very nice aesthetically pleasing physique and looked ripped!

WELL DONE


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> he is very please mate, 3yrs ago many criticised his condition and legs we have made massive improvements in both these areas and most of the credit goes to Stuart.....but we both realise we still have work to do a few more pounds off will bring him in with better condition he is only 28 so still young
> 
> Lewis is 20yrs old he does have an advantage being Stuart's training partner though


Paul, stuart at 245-250 on stage, instead of 260 will make him looking FUKIN WICKED!

You know exactly what my beliefs are with regards to size/shape combo.

I thought stu had what it took to win 1st place on sunday, i thought that after zack was announced 4th that stu had won (thought daz would get second).

But stu has the nice flowing shape. I think it could just be a case of getting him even tighter, he was ripped on stage, its not like his condition wasnt good as it was great, but if he can come in TOTALLY SHREDDED, deeper shreds on the glutes and drier then he will prob have an extra 5-7 lbs off i think. This will bring him down to around the 250 lbs mark and thats where i think he can win it, where he'll look his best.

He looked fantastic though, my fav heavyweight physique in the amateurs.

The thing is though, that i predict that for next year daz is also going to have a simmilar type of look (try to get the perfect blend of mass with cuts)...except daz and stu have different bodyshapes (genetic). Daz needed to come in maybe an extra 7 lbs heavier (in the right places) and stu an extra 7 lbs lighter (in right places)...this is prob how it will end up next year...then they will both have their complete prime physiques for battle on the day!

In the end, its always been my opinion (apart from say ronnie in 2003 where he was just something else)...but the best heavyweight physiques (in the 5ft 10-5ft 11 height range) are between 235-250 lbs (flex wheeler, to say 1998 ronnie coleman).

All flex wheeler, chris cormier, kev levrone, dennis newman, evan centopani turned pro at the 235-245 lbs mark...they are around 5ft 10-5ft 11 each AND have beautiful shape and aesthetics (genetic).

So it is of my opinion that to achieve an UNBEATABLE physique for the british title in the heavies (and overall) then someone at 5ft 10-11 has to come in around the 245 mark, with great shape and shredded.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

How old is Stu btw?


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Its been answered a few replies up...do you ever read the whole thread... :lol:

Paul congrats youve done an amazing job with all 3. :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BritBB your opinion is always welcome mate and i do agree with you, i have read a cpl of posts on a few other boards that Stu was off on the day all i can think is that these comments are made by guys hating me or Stu maybe those making these comments should post up pics of themselves  .....yes he could of been tighter but so could everyone in that class apart from maybe Darren and Dean......

after speaking with James yesterday my approach for myself and my clients will change....



MaKaVeLi said:


> How old is Stu btw?


Stuart is 28yrs old and i hate him for it


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

i thought stuart looked great as did all your clients so congratulations to yourself and them


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> after speaking with James yesterday my approach for myself and my clients will change....


hmm interesting, will this involve more or less cardio and less carbs come prep time for me? Either way bring on the punishment if it gets me close the condition james had!

Marc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marc there is a whole world of hurt heading your way bud


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Over the last few days i have scanned over a lot of the boards and i am disappointed to see that some think Stuart should swap to a prep guy like Neil Hill, i have full respect for Neil as he has the magic touch and if that day comes where Stuart is no longer progressing then i will step aside but for now we are a team and seeing as Stuart presented his best condition and most balanced look last Sunday i don't think i am doing half bad........shame those same people don't comment on the *TWO BRITISH CHAMPIONS *i produced this year weird that ain't it.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Paul like I have said before most of these people who criticise are not seeing the whole picture.

While Neil Hill is an excellent diet coach people dont seem to have taken on board that his clients who have been most prominent such as Flex and James L have been past champions and so already have the ability to win the overall in them.

If I recall correctly Neil had a few other guys who fell by the wayside, thats not a slur on him because I know from speaking to James and Duane that he is a very knowledgable and approachable guy.

However people are seeing what Neil has accomplished with James and now all of a sudden all other prep guys are sub standard.

Come on, Harold Marillier has had a past British champ in Troy Brown and the U70 winner from last year (forget your name Sceptic sorry). He had the Womens winner this year.

Paul you have had 2 class winners this year and Venetia won last year.

On the other side Kerry prepped Daz if Im not mistaken and no ones saying that Daz should go with Neil are they?

Put things into perspective please. Neil is a VERY good coach and he knows such a lot about diet and nutrition that he benefits a lot of people.

However James and Flex already had it in them to win the British they just needed that extra bit of help.

And thats what it comes down to, some people are genetically able to win the British and whoever they are prepped by will undoubtably get some of that credit and rightly so. BUt to put some of the coaches on a pedestal above all others is narrow minded IMO.

I doubt even Neil could change the fortunes of say King Kamali so he would win the Olympia for example.

Genetics are a massive role.

Stuart definately has the genetics to win the British but he just needs to tighten up on a few things that I have already discussed with you so wont repeat on here. Once these are in place he will be on that stage in 1st I dont doubt it.

Lets also not forget that James last year was prepped by Paul Booth and looked awesome that year as well only narrowly missing out on the class win.

Its like how everyone says about how Zak should get prepped by Neil as well. Well I remember a while ago when Zak was prepped by Dorian and still didnt win although looked good in the pre show photos, I would say Dorian knows his apples being a 6 time Mr O. No disrespect to Zak at all as I'd love to see him hit his condition bang on and win.

So just having that knowledge doesnt necessarily mean that you will affect anyone you prep any different. Its down to the individual being prepped how much they follow the advice.

James did 2 hours cardio a day on close to fcuk all carbs and low cals sub 2000. How many of the athletes at the British can attest to following that regime for a diet.

Bottom line, its the athletes drive and determination that will ultimately determine their placing. COaches are a god send cos you dont have to think about things but if you ignore their advice then you're still going to miss your condition.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vince said:


> Have they got a face to a name or are the usual keyboard warriors that seem to know a whole lot about BB?


keyboard warriors mate....

Tom thanks mate....


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Come on, Harold Marillier has had a past British champ in Troy Brown and the U70 winner from last year (forget your name Sceptic sorry). He had the Womens winner this year.
> 
> .


Terry Watson. Its ok Tom, no-one remembers the U70's:cursing:.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vince said:


> Who are these people anyway? Have they got a face to a name or are the usual keyboard warriors that seem to know a whole lot about BB?


Vince it was leisurelee fitness here is the post

http://thebeefforums.co.uk/index.php/topic,501.0.html


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Paul ... your guys and girl are a real testament to your knowledge and dedication to getting your athletes in the best condition possible ... ALL of them look awesome and anyway what does leisurelee know about bb'ing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vince said:


> fcuk me Paul!
> 
> You have single handedly ruined the sport of Bodybuilding
> 
> ..


i know i am a bad man fancy that having an opinion would wreck the fragile world of bodybuilding


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

paul also helped me get ready for my qualifier, he did an amazing job and I won!! thank you paul your a real champ and a great representative to this sport!! :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I think it seems like some1 just doesnt like you paul lol.

id say dont worry about it but i dont reckon you will take 1 bit of notice anyway. your clients have done all the speaking they need to on your behalf by looking amazing on the day.

Next year i am debating about getting a coach myself and will be enquiring about your services etc paul.

hilly


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

carly said:


> paul also helped me get ready for my qualifier, he did an amazing job and I won!! thank you paul your a real champ and a great representative to this sport!! :thumb:


Thanks Carly you really did look amazing on sunday....



hilly2008 said:


> I think it seems like some1 just doesnt like you paul lol.
> 
> id say dont worry about it but i dont reckon you will take 1 bit of notice anyway. your clients have done all the speaking they need to on your behalf by looking amazing on the day.
> 
> ...


just give me a shout nearer the time buddy...

I guess because i am blunt in my opinions i should expect some flack back which i do not mind if the flack came from someone who knew anything about anything......


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you paul all the hard work paid off :thumb:


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

paul dont worry about it the guys clearly an idiot. 1st he says the winner was a toss up between alvin and stu and then in the next line he says you got it completely wrong.

Obviously the ramblings of a fool, how can he say it was a toss up and then say you got it wrong?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Very impressive Paul, your clients looked phenominal. At 20 years old Lewis has wicked legs, and it is obvious that your team puts in alot of hard work

Good Luck to all of you


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

great atheletes with great shapes and conditioning well done paul.

However I believe that a guy with gyno placing/winning sends out a wrong message

as does competitors with hernias and the like, Dazz ball looks totally different now.

These people are looked up to by the young of the sport some idolized personally I would not want one of my kids looking up to a guy with gyno, do you ??.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Joking arent you paul has improve stuart and if thats off then christ!!!From what ive seen pic wise and told the winner of that class couldve have gone anyway.Basically stuart didnt have daz like condition or zack mass he had a mixture of the 2.Paul well done to you and your clients and their efforts etc.Ps gyno and ive seen it at natural shows the kid has an awesome physique


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Ps calling it how i see it and have disagreed with paul in the past.The annoying thing is how can people NOT see the great improvement stuart has made.Paul is pete nurse next to thread the ukbbf board over 90kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> I guess because i am blunt in my opinions i should expect some flack back which i do not mind if the flack came from someone who knew anything about anything......


dont change.... i'll be going for my first shows next year and i'd want nothing less than blunt opinons from a prep coach.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Paul like I have said before most of these people who criticise are not seeing the whole picture.
> 
> While Neil Hill is an excellent diet coach people dont seem to have taken on board that his clients who have been most prominent such as Flex and James L have been past champions and so already have the ability to win the overall in them.
> 
> ...


Best post of the year!

STOW


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> However I believe that a guy with gyno placing/winning sends out a wrong message
> 
> as does competitors with hernias and the like, Dazz ball looks totally different now.
> 
> These people are looked up to by the young of the sport some idolized personally I would not want one of my kids looking up to a guy with gyno, do you ??.


I agree to a point mate, lewis does have gyno and to be honest it is more down to his age than to much gear and i have told him it is not the look to have, i also believe it is not the look we want on a junoir but we will be addressing the issue....i will add he was not the only one with gyno..



Golden Man said:


> Paul is pete nurse next to thread the ukbbf board over 90kg


No mate Pete is not a heavyweight, he will be doing class 2 at the West next year though....



bulkaholic said:


> To be honest i was shocked when you agreed to take me on as I am hardly an established athlete and I had a lot of work to do. This in it's self speaks volumes and says you willing to work with people of all levels and definitely not afraid of a challenge


Colin i prep guys and girls for shows no matter the standard, i promised you at the begining that you will be the best you have ever been and you will be mate but just remember you have done the work i have only pointed you in the right direction....

Guys thanks for all your compliments for me and my guys/girl....


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

When I grow up I want to look lke Venetia:cool:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

> When I grow up I want to look like Venetia


so do i !!!!!!!

would never have to buy another drink for years .


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Over the last few days i have scanned over a lot of the boards and i am disappointed to see that some think Stuart should swap to a prep guy like Neil Hill, i have full respect for Neil as he has the magic touch and if that day comes where Stuart is no longer progressing then i will step aside but for now we are a team and seeing as Stuart presented his best condition and most balanced look last Sunday i don't think i am doing half bad........shame those same people don't comment on the *TWO BRITISH CHAMPIONS *i produced this year weird that ain't it.....


Not sure why people would say that. Stuart was in excellent condition, and had clearly progressed. There's alot more to a placement in comp than the prep guy's role!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

If I do nabba westand enter a class tell pete not to stand next to me.

You can be blunt but for people not to realise what you and the clients have achieved is silly and that young gun at 20 so what about the gyno in 5years will be scary good especially if he grows naturally.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Over the last few days i have scanned over a lot of the boards and i am disappointed to see that some think Stuart should swap to a prep guy like Neil Hill, i have full respect for Neil as he has the magic touch and if that day comes where Stuart is no longer progressing then i will step aside but for now we are a team and seeing as Stuart presented his best condition and most balanced look last Sunday i don't think i am doing half bad........shame those same people don't comment on the *TWO BRITISH CHAMPIONS *i produced this year weird that ain't it.....


Exactly Paul,

If Stuart is progresing (Which he is), then no need for any change. At the end of the day if he felt you were not the right guy then I am sure he would do something about it. I honestly believe that Stuart is VERY close to cracking the class everyone just needs to be patient. After all bodybuilding demands patience.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Paul is it true you prepped Darren Cooper for the BNBF too?


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Respect Paul mate, you know your stuff.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gumball said:


> Paul is it true you prepped Darren Cooper for the BNBF too?


I did help Darren in the last 2 weeks of his qualifier mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SHAROOTS said:


> Respect Paul mate, you know your stuff.


cheers buddy


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

SHAROOTS said:


> Respect Paul mate, you know your stuff.


Definately have to second that

Marc


----------

